# PACO PADS ON SALE! -boulder



## Whitewater Tube Co.

We have five of our rental Paco Pads left. Full size ones for only $130 and Guide Size for $150. These are hardly used, and moving fast.


----------



## rbferd

which paco pads are you selling?


----------



## Whitewater Tube Co.

At this point we have 2 Downriver Full size and 1 Downriver guide size left, they are going fast and red tag sale is in store only.


----------



## Imus586

So they are not actual Jack's Plastic Welding Paco Pads ?


----------



## Whitewater Tube Co.

Paco Pads - Camping / Cooking


----------



## zbaird

they are jacks pads. JPW puts the DRE logo on for them.


----------



## jpwinc

Down River Purchases Paco Pads from JPW. We usually put their logo on them unless they are in a hurry. So they should be the real thing.


----------



## kayaker

*got pads after the flood?*

will your store in Boulder / scene of chaos / be open today?


----------



## lucysajacobson

Are these pacos still available?


----------



## Paco

Not Likely: Discussion Starter · #1 · Sep 1, 2013


----------



## Wallrat

Now that’s being optimistic!


----------

